# Tuna Trip Fri/Sat (5/18-19) - Freeport



## LNG Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Trying to put an overnighter together. 35' Scarab. PM/call/text if interested. 281-450-4500

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

my wife and would love to do that and if it is only a guy thing I can go with a little notice


----------

